# Combining results from two different leaving certs



## Shawady (2 Aug 2012)

Does anyone know if you can combine your results from the best 6 subjects taken on two seperate leaving certs?
For example if someone did the LC in 2011 and 2012 could they pick 4 subjects from 2011 and 2 from 2012? (all different subjects of course)

I think this could be done in my time (20 years ago) and am just wondering is it still the case or can you only pick the best 6 subjects from one leaving cert?


----------



## Sunny (2 Aug 2012)

Shawady said:


> Does anyone know if you can combine your results from the best 6 subjects taken on two seperate leaving certs?
> For example if someone did the LC in 2011 and 2012 could they pick 4 subjects from 2011 and 2 from 2012? (all different subjects of course)
> 
> I think this could be done in my time (20 years ago) and am just wondering is it still the case or can you only pick the best 6 subjects from one leaving cert?



As far as I know you can't combine them for points but you can for entry requirements. The CAO will take your highest points total of the two years. If you fail English on the first sitting but get 300 points and pass it the second time and get 290 points, you can take your English result and combine it with the first sitting but you would still only have 300 points. 

That's my understanding anyway.


----------



## Time (2 Aug 2012)

The points from the 6 best subjects at one sitting is counted.

Matriculation subjects can be accumulated from more than one sitting.

Quite a few students do this. Get the matriculation subjects done one year and then do the high value subjects the next year free of the need to do Irish/English/Maths etc.


----------



## Sol28 (2 Aug 2012)

The combination of points was stopped in 1991 (The year I did my leaving - I was competing against those who could combine - but my year couldnt combine - not that I hold a grudge still  )


----------



## ashambles (2 Aug 2012)

Ah I’d forgotten that, helps explain the increase in using grinds to maximise results.

There used be a stigma to getting grinds, mainly seen as devices for low achievers trying to get middling results.  A two year leaving cert was seen as being a bit cuter, for the more average students to get a much better result.

It must have been stopped as it was getting to the stage that it was a deliberate choice for many students, for medicine in particular the rewards are so high that taking an extra year to get there made a lot of sense.


----------



## Time (2 Aug 2012)

It is still done by many. One year to nail the basic subjects, the next year to rake in those points using the subjects that may have no relevance to the course being wanted.


----------

